# iPhoto 2 crashes after Library loads



## fmaier (May 30, 2003)

I tried to import some photos from an old IPhoto 1.0 Library and got it to import a couple. It then crashed and I haven't got it back stable since.  

 I threw away the preferences and that didn't help. I then reinstalled iPhoto 2 and repaired permissions. Still crashes. 

 It starts up and I get to where the Photo Library is displayed and it will crash in about 3 seconds. I can see the photos I just imported (at the bottom of the Library) and then it crashed. 

 I went in and deleted (using the Finder) the last 4 sets of imports (imported from the HD) and it still crashes. 

 Any ideas? 

 Fred  

 10.2.6 G4-350 mhz Sawtooth - 1gig mem. - About 1100 photos in Library


----------



## fmaier (May 31, 2003)

Here's how I got it to working.  

I renamed my "iPhoto Library" (in user, Pictures, ) to "iPhoto Library Test". 

I threw away my preferences (in user, Library, Preferences -"com.apple.iPhoto.plist"). 

I then started iPhoto and it loaded without crashing, but with a empty Photo Library. 

I remembered that on the last import that I performed, I rotated the picture and then iPhoto crashed never to load again without crashing. 

I then quit iPhoto. 

In the folder -  user, Pictures, iPhoto Library, Albums - there is a file called "Pending Rotation". I copied this file from my new blank iPhoto Library and pasted it in user, Pictures, iPhoto Library Test, Albums - to replace the one already there. 

I then renamed the new "iPhoto Library" to "iPhoto Library Old". I then renamed "iPhoto Library Test" to just "iPhoto library". 

When I restarted iPhoto, it loaded up OK ( reading the "Pending Rotation" from the one I had just copied to my Albums folder) and loaded my original photo library and worked without crashing. 

I then put the "iPhoto Library Old" in the trash. 

I assume that when it crashed trying to rotate the picture, it corrupted the "Pending Rotation" file. There is also a file in the Albums folder called "Last Import" that you might have to replace if you last import got corrupted. 

Fred


----------



## karavite (Aug 24, 2003)

Ever since 10.2.6 my iPhoto is locking up right after I launch it. I just reinstalled OS X (archive option), ran all the updates and iPhoto ran perfect once - now it is back to freezing when it opens (wheel spinning endlessly). Any ideas? This is really pissing me off - I use iPhoto for all my digital photos, but now I am locked out of it and them. I thought I could depend on Apple for managing all my photos, but I don't want to wait for 10.3 to fix whatever problems they are having here.


----------

